# Newbie looking for information



## a10thunder (Nov 2, 2005)

I am trying to figure out if and how I can set up my own FTA receiver system. I currently have Dish Network and I want to switch back to cable. I got Dish to watch their Taiwanese ETTV package. However, I am pretty unhappy with Dish due to lack of HDTV programming and crappy DVR. 

I am totally clueless about the FTA world. I just know that the ETTV package I want to receive is on Ku-Band and transmitted by the JCSTAR satellite. Are there any websites out there that can explain FTA setup for a total beginner? Thanks.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I always recommend Global Communications' great FTA/DBS/MPEG-2 overview at http://www.global-cm.net/mpeg2central.html .

For the particulars you mention, you'll need a lot of stuff. According to LyngSat, ETTV is broadcast from JCSAT 3 and Telstar 10. Telstar 10 serves it up as a pay service to China. If you really want it from JCSAT (is that your "JCSTAR"?), you'll need a big C-band dish; 4-digit frequencies are C-band, and 5-digits are Ku-band.

Even more difficult, you'll need a home on the other side of the world from Virginia. JCSAT 3 is at 128 degrees _East_, and the transponder with ETTV uses its Asia beam, shown on the satellite footprint map: http://www.jsat.net/site/satellite/jcsat3/index_e.html .

In sum, there are a lot of fun reasons to get a FTA system going, but at present, ETTV doesn't appear to be one of them. Maybe if you poke around the Global channel list, you might find some other channels you like.


----------



## a10thunder (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank you for the info carload, I've searched aimlessly for days for the information that you have just given me. It sounds like I have to stick with Dish Network for now.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

You could keep all of your ET channels for $27/mth and switch to cable for all of your domestic channels and of course you could get all of the voom channels too, this is of course providing you own your Dish Network equipment.


----------

